# Qemu emerge fails [solved]

## Tolstoi

I'm running ~amd64 and tried to emerge Qemu. After trying 1.6.0 I switched to the stable version 1.5.3. Both fail to emerge. I got the required kernel settings right but have no idea what's wrong.Last edited by Tolstoi on Thu Sep 19, 2013 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Can you post the error message you get? And the output of emerge --info, too.

----------

## Tolstoi

emerge info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.4 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.11.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.11.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2630QM_CPU_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8016676 total,   6889424 free

KiB Swap:    2760700 total,   2760700 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 14 Sep 2013 15:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4, 1.14

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.11 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo x-layman

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS=" -j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dri2 dts dvd dvdr egl emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kdepim kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype type3 udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wayland wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en de it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

qemu

```

Can't locate Unicode/EastAsianWidth.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/share/texinfo /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 .) at /usr/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Convert/Unicode.pm line 31.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Convert/Unicode.pm line 31.

Compilation failed in require at /usr/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Convert/Text.pm line 27.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Convert/Text.pm line 27.

Compilation failed in require at /usr/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Parser.pm line 55.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Parser.pm line 55.

Compilation failed in require at /usr/bin/makeinfo line 101.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/makeinfo line 101.

make: *** [qemu-tech.html] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/work/qemu-1.5.3/softmmu-build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/work/qemu-1.5.3'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/work/qemu-1.5.3/softmmu-build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-1.5.3/work/qemu-1.5.3'

```

----------

## fturco

I'm not sure, but since the error mentions perl, I would try with:

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

Then try re-emerging qemu.

----------

## Tolstoi

Ah, yes. That was it. Qemu emerged successfully. Thanks.

----------

